# Sunday at Destin Bridge?



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Went out to try my luck at Destin Bridge for some Sheepshead. Got out there about 10:00 while there was a slack tide. We ended up going through about 4 dozen live shrimp and only landed 3 decent fish. We had several missed bites and afew wrap-ups. Have'nt mastered the "feel" for them yet. All and all it was worth it I'll try again next weekend.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That last pic is a face that only a momma could love.Thanks for the report.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

those teeth look better than most on the forum....including me...oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Atleast you got ya some for the table. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice catch ... they do like to steal bait !!!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

3 is better than Zero. Heres a trick I use, watch the end of the rod.I usally see it move before i feel the bite.As the end of the rod starts to ever so slightly move, lift up on the rod until you think... you have a bite. Most of the time you will then feel the presence of the sheepshead. Set the hook . Sounds easy, but you went through a couple dozen right? It only took me a full year before I could definitly tell when it was a sheepie. Hope this helps . Good luck


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Were you the onestied up to the wooden planks there in the middle of the bridge?If so, we were fishing near you -We were in the big Sea Hunt CC.

We got more nibbles than anything else. We had planned on fishing offshore, so we didn't have shrimp - just frozen squid and cigar minnows. Maybe that was our problem.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those teeth are viscous haha. I love catchin them!


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes that was us tied up near the bumpers. We only caught one there. By the time you guys showed up the current was to fast to keep the bait down much less feel the bite.


----------

